# To those who voted to stay in the EU..........



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2016)

1. What would you like to happen next?
2. Do you think it will happen?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2016)

1. A trade deal to ensure that the country still has full access to the EU single market , allow free movement for our workers and students to be able to work freely within the EU 

2. I think a deal will be struck with the EU to continue within the Single Trade EU , it will cost the Nation the same as before in financial terms and also freedom of movement - the only thing we won't do is apply a couple of the laws that some didn't like ( but had minimal affect )!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

1] Scotland to become an independent country within the EU.
2] Within two years


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2016)

1. That our politicians grow up and start behaving like intelligent responsible people... oh well, never mind.

2. No. There's too much self-interest in the majority of politicians, irrespective of which parliament they are in.

3. Long terms, I expect that just like the Irish and Danish referendums over the Lisbon Treaty the EU will offer something and there'll be a second referendum. We'll stay in, and the hedge fund managers and currency speculators will have made a fortune.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 1, 2016)

1. New pm calls a general election rather than triggering article 50. Labour, lib dems, greens, SNP form an anti-brexit coalition and win the election. Brexit gets cancelled.

2. I doubt it!


----------



## Val (Jul 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			1. New pm calls a general election rather than triggering article 50. Labour, lib dems, greens, SNP form an anti-brexit coalition and win the election. Brexit gets cancelled.  2. I doubt it!
		
Click to expand...

  Likewise,  I will add though that for no 2 that the SNP will try and force another independence referendum which will be knocked back by Westminster until separation from the EU. Then we will likely see that referendum with Scotland voting for independence with many barriers in our way like mo currency union no EU membership for at least 10 years. This IMO would force Scotland into a state of economic turmoil with a devalued currency (whatever it may be), hindered by trade barriers.  .


----------



## One Planer (Jul 1, 2016)

Val said:



			Likewise,  I will add though that for no 2 that the SNP will try and force another independence referendum which will be knocked back by Westminster until separation from the EU. Then we will likely see that referendum with Scotland voting for independence with many barriers in our way like mo currency union no EU membership for at least 10 years. This IMO would force Scotland into a state of economic turmoil with a devalued currency (whatever it may be), hindered by trade barriers.  .
		
Click to expand...

Do you think an independent Scotland is financially viable with no EU membership?

Is 10 years too long to wait?


----------



## louise_a (Jul 1, 2016)

I would like to think that sense will be seen before it is too late and the whole stupid idea gets scrapped after all it was voted for by a minority of the electorate.


----------



## Val (Jul 1, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Do you think an independent Scotland is financially viable with no EU membership?

Is 10 years too long to wait?
		
Click to expand...

1 - Yes, BUT it depends on trade agreements and what currency union we have

2 - If EU membership is on the cards then yes, 10 years is too long.

People massively underestimate Scotlands ability to trade, it's not just the oil inductry we have. Scotland could afford to be self sufficient, we have enough in oil, whisky, fishing, forestry, tourism etc etc to keep our country ticking over nicely


----------



## DCB (Jul 1, 2016)

I can remember sitting in a office within the old Scottish Office at Victoria Quay way back in Sept 97 on the afternoon day that the result of the referendum was announced. A resounding Yes - Yes vote to the two questions. The guy I was in meeting said something I've never forgotten, but his last words were " this will come back and bite us on the backside"

It was never going to be the old boys debating club that some thought and hoped it would be and unfortunately, less than 20 years later it really does look like it will bite us on the bum this time round !


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

May will become PM but there will be no general election. Genuinely have no idea if she will go ahead and invoke article 50 or if the EU will cave in before and offer us enough compromises to go anywhere near enough to creating a situation where the government ignores the democratic vote and holds a second referendum. 

If we do invoke article 50 then Scotland will have another referendum and vote to leave the UK. The UK's whole mechanism of government and civil service would then be tied up for years untangling the legal mess of separating from the EU and the UK dissolving, meaning they will have very little time to do anything else proactively. In the mean time the country will become slightly less tolerant and inclusive as we are witnessing now with the increase in race related crimes over the last week. Some people who are looking for any excuse will think there is now more of a legitimacy to distrust foreigners.  This will be seized upon by the extreme far right parties who may well become more prevalent. And the heady days of London 2012 where I would argue we were as near to being 'Great Britain' as we have been for decades will seem like a lifetime away. 

Yes we will still trade with countries, but over time we will be a much less influential country on the international scale in terms of our politics, economics and trade. Major companies that were in the UK because of it's easy access to the EU will relocate and our economy/GDP will shrink overall.

Yes there may well be slightly fewer immigrants over here and we will be able to make our own laws instead of doing what we mostly did before, just adopting the vast majority of laws and directives from the EU without any objection. But there will still be long NHS waiting lists, there will still be not enough houses, people will still be on benefits instead of doing the jobs that the immigrants allegedly steal from them. The lot of most of the people who mostly voted to leave as they were disaffected and wanted to register a protest vote will not improve in any way. Apart from possibly seeing one or two fewer European immigrants on their high street once in a while.

Oh and the Daily Express and Mail will have to find someone else to demonise instead of immigrants.

A pessimist is never disappointed, I'm a right barrel of laughs me.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			May will become PM but there will be no general election. Genuinely have no idea if she will go ahead and invoke article 50 or if the EU will cave in before and offer us enough compromises to go anywhere near enough to creating a situation where the government ignores the democratic vote and holds a second referendum. 

If we do invoke article 50 then Scotland will have another referendum and vote to leave the UK. The UK's whole mechanism of government and civil service would then be tied up for years untangling the legal mess of separating from the EU and the UK dissolving, meaning they will have very little time to do anything else proactively. In the mean time the country will become slightly less tolerant and inclusive as we are witnessing now with the increase in race related crimes over the last week. Some people who are looking for any excuse will think there is now more of a legitimacy to distrust foreigners.  This will be seized upon by the extreme far right parties who may well become more prevalent. And the heady days of London 2012 where I would argue we were as near to being 'Great Britain' as we have been for decades will seem like a lifetime away. 

Yes we will still trade with countries, but over time we will be a much less influential country on the international scale in terms of our politics, economics and trade. Major companies that were in the UK because of it's easy access to the EU will relocate and our economy/GDP will shrink overall.

Yes there will be fewer immigrants over here and we will be able to make our own laws instead of doing what we mostly did before, just adopting the vast majority of laws and directives from the EU without any objection. But there will still be long NHS waiting lists, there will still be not enough houses, people will still be on benefits instead of doing the jobs that the immigrants allegedly steal from them. The lot of most of the people who mostly voted to leave as they were disaffected and wanted to register a protest vote will not improve in any way. Apart from possibly seeing fewer European immigrants on their high street.

Oh and the Daily Express and Mail will have to find someone else to demonise instead of immigrants.

A pessimist is never disappointed, I'm a right barrel of laughs me.

Click to expand...

Well said. I fear a return to the early 70's, when the UK was a mess, not far short from the modern day Greece. And our European neighbours not laughing at us as they did then but actually, cynically, turning the knife a little.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2016)

This thread is about what the 'remainers' would like to see happen.
If you have any rants and tales of gloom and doom, take it to the EU thread.
Thank you


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			1. New pm calls a general election rather than triggering article 50. Labour, lib dems, greens, SNP form an anti-brexit coalition and win the election. Brexit gets cancelled.

2. I doubt it!
		
Click to expand...

This although I also share your doubt


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 1, 2016)

If May does not invoke Article 50 then she will have shown herself to be non democratic. Also, it the Scottish poison dwarf asks for another referendum, she also will show herself to be non democratic. Scotland voted to remain in the UK and everything that goes with it. If they do not want to have UK democracy they should remove themselves from the Houses of Parliament with immediate effect.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This although I also share your doubt
		
Click to expand...

not a chance. May will be PM which is what she has wanted for ever. Once in power she most certainly will not call a GE.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

bobmac said:



			This thread is about what the 'remainers' would like to see happen.
If you have any rants and tales of gloom and doom, take it to the EU thread.
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

OK fair point. I would like to see parliament take a vote on it and decide that in the best interests of the country they will not invoke article 50.  But on balance I don't think that will happen.


----------



## DCB (Jul 1, 2016)

1. What would you like to happen next?
UK negotiate some form of deal for life outside the EU that still gives us some of the benefits. It'll take a lot of horsetrading but it could happen.
2. Do you think it will happen?
UK will be removed with no beneficial deal. UK will cease to exist in its current form.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2016)

DCB said:



			1. What would you like to happen next?
UK negotiate some form of deal for life outside the EU that still gives us some of the benefits. It'll take a lot of horsetrading but it could happen.
2. Do you think it will happen?
UK will be removed with no beneficial deal. UK will cease to exist in its current form.
		
Click to expand...

Saves me typing it

Point 2 means I may well end up back in Scotland, never thought that was going to happen.........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I would like to think that sense will be seen before it is too late and the whole stupid idea gets scrapped after all it was voted for by a minority of the electorate.
		
Click to expand...

Over 1mil people more voted to leave than stay in, how is that a minority?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone on here seriously think that Scotland has the resources to survive as an independant country?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 1, 2016)

There will be a vote in parliament to serve the article 50 notice so as no one party or person takes the blame, it will be defeated, there will be a general election as a result with the main issue being whether to invoke article 50 without the approval of parliament and irrespective of who wins there will be legal challenges for years on whether we are in or out. 

This will be like the third runway at Heathrow with buck passing and challenges for years. In the meantime one or two other countries will vote out


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone on here seriously think that Scotland has the resources to survive as an independant country?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone on here seriously think that Scotland has the resources to survive as an independant country?
		
Click to expand...

If (and a few if's in here) the City of London loses it's EU Banking Passport and an Independent Scotland within the EU gains one I think you may see a shift of a lot of Banking services move to Edinburgh.

I'm not sure if they would necessarily need that to "survive" as don't know too much about Scotlands economy but isn't going to do them any harm

As FD has already said, if the SNP snakes can get some form of agreement on EU membership Scotland could well be independent by the time "little England" is anywhere close to having a clue what to do...........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

Well good luck! Don't forget that approx 10% of the national debt would transfer to Scotland as well. How much oil revenue do you think remains?

https://www.quora.com/Could-Scotland-survive-economically-if-she-was-to-go-independent-from-the-UK

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_national_debt


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Well good luck! Don't forget that approx 10% of the national debt would transfer to Scotland as well. How much oil revenue do you think remains?

https://www.quora.com/Could-Scotland-survive-economically-if-she-was-to-go-independent-from-the-UK

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_national_debt

Click to expand...

A very quick look at the world will show you plenty of much poorer places than Scotland surviving quite happily as independent countries so only an idiot would think we couldn't.

If you are determined to stir things a better question would be whether people in an independent Scotland would be able to maintain the same standard of living we have now.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Well good luck! Don't forget that approx 10% of the national debt would transfer to Scotland as well. How much oil revenue do you think remains?

https://www.quora.com/Could-Scotland-survive-economically-if-she-was-to-go-independent-from-the-UK

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_national_debt

Click to expand...

Out of interest, what do you think an independent England/Wales would look like economically?

Especially if the Banking access to the EU isn't available?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			A very quick look at the world will show you plenty of much poorer places than Scotland surviving quite happily as independent countries so only an idiot would think we couldn't.

If you are determined to stir things a better question would be whether people in an independent Scotland would be able to maintain the same standard of living we have now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not stirring it Kaz, after all I'm Scottish and I want to see the country do well but I really don't believe they have the resources to do so. Happy to rephrase the question how you have worded it.




NWJocko said:



			Out of interest, what do you think an independent England/Wales would look like economically?

Especially if the Banking access to the EU isn't available?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how much the banking sector contributes to the English/Welsh economies and at this moment in time nobody knows what is going to happen so very difficult to say.


----------



## Val (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone on here seriously think that Scotland has the resources to survive as an independant country?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I believe it has


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I'm not stirring it Kaz, after all I'm Scottish and I want to see the country do well but I really don't believe they have the resources to do so. Happy to rephrase the question how you have worded it.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I knew that! Welcome! Lol! I'm less hostile to your line of questioning now!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure I knew that! Welcome! Lol! I'm less hostile to your line of questioning now! 

Click to expand...

Stop being nice to me, I can't deal with affection  :ears:


----------



## IainP (Jul 1, 2016)

1. What would you like to happen next?
Stop messing about on the edges of the EU and vetoing things. Sign up to the EU project fully, go full on for further and closer political integration, and join the Euro zone ASAP

2. Do you think it will happen?
No. Majority will be change averse and prefer to stick to status quo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Saves me typing it

Point 2 means I may well end up back in Scotland, never thought that was going to happen.........
		
Click to expand...

Likewise...and it is my Mrs (from Derbyshire) who really wants us to move 2-3yrs from now.  She has her eye on a us getting a nice big tenement flat in Glasgow's West End.  before the vote she was 80/20 - now 95/5.


----------



## lex! (Jul 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Likewise...and it is my Mrs (from Derbyshire) who really wants us to move 2-3yrs from now.  She has her eye on a us getting a nice big tenement flat in Glasgow's West End.  before the vote she was 80/20 - now 95/5.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you. FYI I heard that Under Armour a now doing a nice line in stab vests.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2016)

I hope that the government decide to use the referendum as a poll rather than a binding deal, take the outcome under advisement but do not invoke article 50. 
They should say to themselves "37% of the electorate voted to leave the EU, this means that a lot of the people are fed up and change is needed". "Also, if we ever do a Referendum again, we must make the vote harder to lose, say 50+% of the entire electorate must vote for the winning side, rather than just the majority of those who bothered to vote".
They then make the necessary changes to make everyone happy, and do not exit the EU.

I do not expect this to happen. I predict a long, drawn out negotiation in which we get shafted by the EU. After all, these are the same people who managed to sell off the Post Office so effectively!


----------



## Val (Jul 1, 2016)

lex! said:



			Lucky you. FYI I heard that Under Armour a now doing a nice line in stab vests.
		
Click to expand...

Why would he need one?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Over 1mil people more voted to leave than stay in, how is that a minority?  

Click to expand...

Majority of those that voted, minority of the electorate.

72% turnout, 51% voted out, only 37% of electorate


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

My Mrs thinks a Brexit will never happen, part of me tends to agree with her.

They already seem to be putting clause 50 further and further back.
Any PM [and maybe party] who starts the process will be toast within a very short time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

lex! said:



			Lucky you. FYI I heard that Under Armour a now doing a nice line in stab vests.
		
Click to expand...

Are you living in a time warp?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

JamesR said:



			I hope that the government decide to use the referendum as a poll rather than a binding deal, take the outcome under advisement but do not invoke article 50. 
They should say to themselves "37% of the electorate voted to leave the EU, this means that a lot of the people are fed up and change is needed". "Also, if we ever do a Referendum again, we must make the vote harder to lose, say 50+% of the entire electorate must vote for the winning side, rather than just the majority of those who bothered to vote".
They then make the necessary changes to make everyone happy, and do not exit the EU.

I do not expect this to happen. I predict a long, drawn out negotiation in which we get shafted by the EU. After all, these are the same people who managed to sell off the Post Office so effectively!
		
Click to expand...

Come on!  If the vote had been the same percentages but reversed you wouldn't be saying that.  You are just talking sour grapes as you never goy your way.   We will leave the EU, saying the referendum was advisory is putting your head in the clouds.   It's best to get over it now and get on with life, you never know it may turn out well after the initial posturing and flapping.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Majority of those that voted, minority of the electorate.

72% turnout, 51% voted out, only 37% of electorate
		
Click to expand...

If people couldn't be bothered to get off their backsides to vote then that is their decision. There was a majority vote....end of. 

You may argue that if there had been a 100% turnout we would have voted stay but that is complete hypothesis as it may also have been a landslide to leave, we will never know.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are you living in a time warp?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 2017 according to the predictions of Doom frae Troon.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Come on!  If the vote had been the same percentages but reversed you wouldn't be saying that.  You are just talking sour grapes as you never goy your way.   We will leave the EU, saying the referendum was advisory is putting your head in the clouds.   It's best to get over it now and get on with life, you never know it may turn out well after the initial posturing and flapping.
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say it was advisory? I responded to the OP's question:

I said that I *hope* it will be seen that way, I *hope* that we do not leave the EU, I *hope* many things. But as I stated, I *expect* that we will leave the EU.
I also expect everything will end up FUBAR


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Come on!  If the vote had been the same percentages but reversed you wouldn't be saying that.  You are just talking sour grapes as you never goy your way.   We will leave the EU, saying the referendum was advisory is putting your head in the clouds.   It's best to get over it now and get on with life, you never know it may turn out well after the initial posturing and flapping.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Bobmac was asking people who voted leave what they would like to see happen next but what they actually think would happen next 

The thread has again turned into your crusade to dismiss anyone who has voted remain 

We get your point - you believe that we will leave the EU no matter what - others believe there is a long way to go yet


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			If people couldn't be bothered to get off their backsides to vote then that is their decision. There was a majority vote....end of. 

You may argue that if there had been a 100% turnout we would have voted stay but that is complete hypothesis as it may also have been a landslide to leave, we will never know.
		
Click to expand...

I don't make any hypothesis of what may have happened, all I'm saying is that those are the numbers (whether I like it or not) in respect to Louise's earlier post.


----------



## jp5 (Jul 1, 2016)

Would like to see a referendum on the negotiated arrangement.

If it's to join the EEA can see it being rejected.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We get your point - you believe that we will leave the EU no matter what - others believe there is a long way to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Incidentally, I believe that if we do leave we will rejoin in the future. Might be decades from now but it'll certainly be on less preferential terms than we've enjoyed until now.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My Mrs thinks a Brexit will never happen, part of me tends to agree with her.

They already seem to be putting clause 50 further and further back.
Any PM [and maybe party] who starts the process will be toast within a very short time.
		
Click to expand...


Mrs Doom suggests Brexit is a dead haggis forcing the pound to plunge against all major currencies, stock markets tumble out of control, the government are fearing being impaled on spiked forks and being held in front of bonfires until they singe.

Frightening times we live in


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

JamesR said:



			I don't make any hypothesis of what may have happened, all I'm saying is that those are the numbers (whether I like it or not) in respect to Louise's earlier post.
		
Click to expand...

This may come as a bit of a shock to you but the UK is a democracy and as such we abide by democratic decisions.  If you prefer a different system then maybe North Korea may be an option for migration.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Mrs Doom suggests Brexit is a dead haggis forcing the pound to plunge against all major currencies, stock markets tumble out of control, the government are fearing being impaled on spiked forks and being held in front of bonfires until they singe.

Frightening times we live in 

Click to expand...

My word, you managed to infer all that form Doon frae Toon's little post?

All I got was that she didn't think Brexit would happen!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe Bobmac was asking people who voted leave what they would like to see happen next but what they actually think would happen next 

The thread has again turned into your crusade to dismiss anyone who has voted remain 

We get your point - you believe that we will leave the EU no matter what - others believe there is a long way to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Thats rich.  You are on a crusade to dismiss anyone who voted to stay.  Me thinks you protest too much.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, 2017 according to the predictions of Doom frae Troon.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats rich.  You are on a crusade to dismiss anyone who voted to stay.  Me thinks you protest too much.
		
Click to expand...

Here is your thread where you can state what you want to happen and what will happen 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...t-voted-to-LEAVE-the-EU&p=1539750#post1539750

And why would i dismiss anyone who wanted to stay - that's the same as what I want ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Mrs Doom suggests Brexit is a dead haggis forcing the pound to plunge against all major currencies, stock markets tumble out of control, the government are fearing being impaled on spiked forks and being held in front of bonfires until they singe.

Frightening times we live in 

Click to expand...

No, she never suggested any of that. 
She just said she thinks it will never happen.
What a seriously weird imagination you have.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2016)

Don't know why I bothered.
If people can't reply to my question, then can the mods close this thread please.
Thank you to those who tried


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

Interesting in the duplicate but opposite thread only one forumerr has given his/her reply to........... what do you think should happen next?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No, she never suggested any of that. 
She just said she thinks it will never happen.
What a seriously weird imagination you have.
		
Click to expand...

It's called a sense of humour


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Here is your thread where you can state what you want to happen and what will happen 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...t-voted-to-LEAVE-the-EU&p=1539750#post1539750

And why would i dismiss anyone who wanted to stay - that's the same as what I want ?
		
Click to expand...

OK, that was a typo but I guess you already know that


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			It's called a sense of humour 

Click to expand...

Did you vote to stay in the EU?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I would like to think that sense will be seen before it is too late and the whole stupid idea gets scrapped after all it was voted for by a minority of the electorate.
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			I hope that the government decide to use the referendum as a poll rather than a binding deal, take the outcome under advisement but do not invoke article 50. 
They should say to themselves "37% of the electorate voted to leave the EU, this means that a lot of the people are fed up and change is needed". "Also, if we ever do a Referendum again, we must make the vote harder to lose, say 50+% of the entire electorate must vote for the winning side, rather than just the majority of those who bothered to vote".
They then make the necessary changes to make everyone happy, and do not exit the EU.

I do not expect this to happen. I predict a long, drawn out negotiation in which we get shafted by the EU. After all, these are the same people who managed to sell off the Post Office so effectively!
		
Click to expand...




JamesR said:



			Majority of those that voted, minority of the electorate.

72% turnout, 51% voted out, only 37% of electorate
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same as any General Election then, save that the turnout figures for a GE are even lower.  Don't notice the same issues then; curious how people can apply it to Brexit but not a General Election. 



drive4show said:



			If people couldn't be bothered to get off their backsides to vote then that is their decision. There was a majority vote....end of. 

You may argue that if there had been a 100% turnout we would have voted stay but that is complete hypothesis as it may also have been a landslide to leave, we will never know.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jul 1, 2016)

Has he gone now?

1. What would you like to happen next?
Teresa May to be elected leader and say "The last few months have been complete bollocks, we don't know how it happened but what Cameron was thinking giving the British people a free vote on not liking meddling foreigners is hard to understand. It's a bleedin' hobby for 75% of us! Let's put this to bed now and work with our European neighbours to change the EU for the better for the sake of our future generations".

2. Do you think it will happen?
No. But given the pantomime politics of the last week, in some ways I wouldn't be surprised if it did.

Seriously.......I hope there could be a rethink. There has to be serious doubt about the validity of the result given the quality/tone of the Leave campaign. Taking just one issue......there is little doubt that many, many people were swayed by the Â£350m/NHS claim all over the bus. Breathtaking that Farage said it was "a mistake" the day after. Every expert opinion was simply brushed aside as "scaremongering". "We've heard enough from experts" said Gove......simply unbelievable when the electorate were crying out for information. Feel sorry for those who wavered and then voted out. Must feel foolish now they know they were duped.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 1, 2016)

Cameron could have fixed the referendum to suit his sides view. It could have been a percentage of electorate rather than straight percentage of voters.
Even Muirfield don't change things unless over 60 something percent of members agree.
But  he made it a pure 50/50 vote.
To me that is politically poor.
But that is what was decided and we must abide by it (unless we can avoid it).


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2016)

bobmac said:



			1. What would you like to happen next?
2. Do you think it will happen?
		
Click to expand...

1. UK invited to stay in EU - with some 'better' limits on immigration negotiated ; UK accepts

2. No!


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd like people to be able to follow simple instructions (this thread was for remainers)

I'd like people who voted remain to stop moaning and accept the result. 

I'd like people who voted leave to stop trying to manoeuvre themselves into a position whereby they can take credit for the UK's future success, and blame the negative attitude of the remainers for any future economic turbulence. 

Will it happen? No, absolutely not. At the end of the day, people are predictable animals.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Did you vote to stay in the EU?
		
Click to expand...

I said sense of Humour not Horror !


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Don't know why I bothered.
If people can't reply to my question, then can the mods close this thread please.
Thank you to those who tried
		
Click to expand...

I apologise for posting contrary to the objective for this thread.


----------



## larmen (Jul 1, 2016)

I like to see the parliament taking a vote based on the mood of the country.
We all know what the mood on the 23rd was, but they haven't voted on the 23rd or 24th, and a lot has happened since.
I can't see any MP standing up and honestly say they believe the mood is still the same.

So I don't think the UK will leave the EU.


----------



## DCB (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone on here seriously think that Scotland has the resources to survive as an independant country?
		
Click to expand...



No, not in the long term.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 1, 2016)

larmen said:



			I like to see the parliament taking a vote based on the mood of the country.
We all know what the mood on the 23rd was, but they haven't voted on the 23rd or 24th, and a lot has happened since.
I can't see any MP standing up and honestly say they believe the mood is still the same.

So I don't think the UK will leave the EU.
		
Click to expand...

It cant be correct to keep having votes until some people get the result they desire.  MP's in the Government wont be voting on the mood on any day they will be voting based on an instruction from the public who using the democratic method for the UK decided to leave the EU.  Anything else would be travesty of everything our parliamentary system stands for.   I believe 100% that we will leave otherwise our democracy will be in tatters.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2016)

lex! said:



			Lucky you. FYI I heard that Under Armour a now doing a nice line in stab vests.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Glaswegian


----------



## Val (Jul 1, 2016)

DCB said:



			No, not in the long term.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think that Dave?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Incidentally, I believe that if we do leave we will rejoin in the future. Might be decades from now but it'll certainly be on less preferential terms than we've enjoyed until now.
		
Click to expand...

I actually believe that the EU is a dead duck, seems to be a growing movement in other countries to leave as well. Whether or not that happens I obviously don't know but I suspect it's just a matter of time before the whole thing falls apart.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I actually believe that the EU is a dead duck, seems to be a growing movement in other countries to leave as well. Whether or not that happens I obviously don't know but I suspect it's just a matter of time before the whole thing falls apart.
		
Click to expand...

The EU will reform before getting to the point of falling apart. The UK leaving may well be the catalyst for reform and if that turns out to be the case then that would be the best thing to come out of the referendum.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jul 2, 2016)

Scotland to be an independent country within the EU.

Yes will narrowly lose indyref2 despite an accident at Faslane which renders Scotland to a wasteland. This is actually the low point for the No campaign as it is an improvement on their predictions for an independent Scotland.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jul 2, 2016)

DCB said:



			No, not in the long term.
		
Click to expand...

Piffle.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jul 2, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			If (and a few if's in here) the City of London loses it's EU Banking Passport and an Independent Scotland within the EU gains one I think you may see a shift of a lot of Banking services move to Edinburgh.

I'm not sure if they would necessarily need that to "survive" as don't know too much about Scotlands economy but isn't going to do them any harm

As FD has already said, if the SNP snakes can get some form of agreement on EU membership Scotland could well be independent by the time "little England" is anywhere close to having a clue what to do...........
		
Click to expand...

Snakes? 
That's the language of a nitwit.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2016)

It seems the mods didn't hear me first time.
Can someone please close this thread


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Does anyone on here seriously think that Scotland has the resources to survive as an independant country?
		
Click to expand...




DCB said:



			No, not in the long term.
		
Click to expand...




chippa1909 said:



			Piffle.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but with very different taxation, and I feel that the SNP know that. 

The current budget deficit is Â£15 billion. The budget deficit in the White Paper pre Indyref1 was Â£10billion, and that was based on an oil price of $110 a barrel. The SNP is very much a Socialist party that buys votes with cuddly giveaways.

Its desire to raise income tax rates is already evident with its higher rate than the rest of the U.K. for higher earners. And to balance its books it will have to raise it higher, and across the different bands. 

Balancing the the books is a must to pass the criteria for entry into the EU. And the EU will, with Scotland's GDP, want it as a net contributor. 

So yes, Scotland can survive on its own providing its willing to take onboard significantly higher income tax rates or massively reduce its Social policies.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry bobmac, this has created a divide across the country. It is prevalent on the forum. The Winnie the Pooh meme really was an insult, to most remainers.

to answer your question ...
selfish reply..
1. Those who work in product development remain untouched and the VDA (German car manufacturers ) push the German government to have a special deal with the U.K. Regarding imports - although I suspect the manufacturing side of the U.K. Operations will be at risk, due to component cost. 
2. Yes, I think it will happen, big business rules and if it keeps the economies bubbling along then it will happen. Also the banking system will follow suit.

unselfish reply,
1. Referendum is treated as a non binding opinion gauge- we now have an opinion. The next point is the leave campaign should field candidates in a general election and have a majority stake in the House of Commons to progress article 50. That would be democratic due process. 
2. Who knows ...


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2016)

harpo_72 said:



			Sorry bobmac, this has created a divide across the country. It is prevalent on the forum. The Winnie the Pooh meme really was an insult, to most remainers.
		
Click to expand...

There are other threads on which people can argue the toss, this was supposed a positive thread, free of squabbling and name calling. It was designed to encourage the remainers to post something positive for a change. Sadly, some people can't help themselves.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 2, 2016)

bobmac said:



			There are other threads on which people can argue the toss, this was supposed a positive thread, free of squabbling and name calling.* It was designed to encourage the remainers to post something positive for a change.* Sadly, some people can't help themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure the remainers have got much to be positive about.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 2, 2016)

bobmac said:



			There are other threads on which people can argue the toss, this was supposed a positive thread, free of squabbling and name calling. It was designed to encourage the remainers to post something positive for a change. Sadly, some people can't help themselves.
		
Click to expand...

It was an observation


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 2, 2016)

It would be nice if a government that has left commits the financial support that present areas receive... Science, environmental and run down communities


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 2, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Snakes? 
That's the language of a nitwit.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:

Feel free to replace with idiots, charlatans etc as you wish. They have the best politicians but I don't mean that as a compliment.

Just my opinion and view of the SNP mind, I didn't say you had to agree.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2016)

The Loyals

http://wingsoverscotland.com/toga-party/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 2, 2016)

1. Article 50 will be invoked; the complexity; limited benefits, and huge downside of leaving will become apparent to most Leave MPs and influential supporters; a united parliament will put Article 50 exit process on hold; a 2nd referendum will be held.  I do a lot of praying.

2. Yes


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 2, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			1. Article 50 will be invoked; the complexity; limited benefits, and huge downside of leaving will become apparent to most Leave MPs and influential supporters; a united parliament will put Article 50 exit process on hold; a 2nd referendum will be held.  I do a lot of praying.

2. Yes
		
Click to expand...

How does that work?  Invoke A50 then put it on hold.   I dont think we can do that.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			How does that work?  Invoke A50 then put it on hold.   I dont think we can do that.
		
Click to expand...

Once invoked it has a 2 year time limit. If nothing is agreed after 2 years both parties walk away from the table.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Once invoked it has a 2 year time limit. If nothing is agreed after 2 years both parties walk away from the table.
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty, there is nothing in the statutes that says it can't be halted. There's also nothing saying that it can be stopped. It would probably need the agreement of all member states, but it isn't beyond the realms of possibility.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 2, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Piffle.
		
Click to expand...

I think you quoted the wrong post!

Your comment is more likely to refer/apply to post #73 than post #68! 



bobmac said:



			It seems the mods didn't hear me first time.
Can someone please close this thread
		
Click to expand...

Surely you realise by now that, apart from But/Sell threads, once you hit the 'Post New Thread' button, you lose ownership of the thread!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In all honesty, there is nothing in the statutes that says it can't be halted. There's also nothing saying that it can be stopped. It would probably need the agreement of all member states, but it isn't beyond the realms of possibility.
		
Click to expand...

A50 is a very vaguely worded document. It suggests that they never expected it to be used. So interpretation could be a little fluid to say the least


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Surely you realise by now that, apart from But/Sell threads, once you hit the 'Post New Thread' button, you lose ownership of the thread!
		
Click to expand...

It's not a question of owning a thread, I was just interested in hearing if any 'remainrs' had anything positive to say.
I was hoping that this could be free from the bickering and often hostile atmosphere in the EU thread.
It would seem not. Some people just can't seem to resist the urge to have a go at anyone who has a different opinion to their own.
Lost interest now.
Argue away


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



*A50 is a very vaguely worded document. *It suggests that they never expected it to be used. So interpretation could be a little fluid to say the least
		
Click to expand...

I disagree! It's a very simply 'article' containing 5 rather specific paragraphs!

However, its implementation is liable to be rather complicated!!

Here's an article on the Article - the 5 paragraphs involved are on page 2

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/BRIE/2016/577971/EPRS_BRI(2016)577971_EN.pdf

Try reading this article about consequences.

http://openeurope.org.uk/today/blog/the-mechanics-of-leaving-the-eu-explaining-article-50/


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 2, 2016)

bobmac said:



			It's not a question of owning a thread,* I was just interested in hearing if any 'remainrs' had anything positive to say.*
I was hoping that this could be free from the bickering and often hostile atmosphere in the EU thread.
It would seem not. Some people just can't seem to resist the urge to have a go at anyone who has a different opinion to their own.
Lost interest now.
Argue away
		
Click to expand...

It may mean Farage no longer has any useful meaning or purpose for existence in British politics?  That's a big positive for me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			It may mean Farage no longer has any useful meaning or purpose for existence in British politics?  That's a big positive for me.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you are on your own with that one Hacker.
Horrible little man wants to take England and Wales back to the 1970's. Culturally and financially.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			It may mean Farage no longer has any useful meaning or purpose for existence in British politics?  That's a big positive for me.
		
Click to expand...

I hope he takes Boris Johnson with him. I don't believe for one minute Johnson cared whether it was in or out, just so long as it furthered his career.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 2, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I hope he takes Boris Johnson with him. I don't believe for one minute Johnson cared whether it was in or out, just so long as it furthered his career.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that to, another positive.  There's a new circle of hell reserved for him. And hopefully it will be the end for Gove as well.  I know it's relatively small fare but in these times of trouble you have to take what you can get..


----------



## Pro Zach (Jul 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes that to, another positive.  There's a new circle of hell reserved for him. And hopefully it will be the end for Gove as well.  I know it's relatively small fare but in these times of trouble you have to take what you can get..
		
Click to expand...

How far right is your Yurt?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes that to, another positive.  There's a new circle of hell reserved for him. And hopefully it will be the end for Gove as well.  I know it's relatively small fare *but in these times of trouble you have to take what you can get.*.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Mother Mary will come to you, speaking words of wisdom.  Let it be :smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2016)

Another stepping stone in the break up of the UK as Leadson says she has ambitions to be the new Margaret Thatcher.
I wonder what the Leave voters in NE England think of that one?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Another stepping stone in the break up of the UK as Leadson says she has ambitions to be the new Margaret Thatcher.
I wonder what the Leave voters in NE England think of that one?
		
Click to expand...

Oh the irony ........


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2016)

In 2013 Leadson said leaving the EU would be a disaster for the UK......another Boris then.
Political opportunists of the worst kind.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2016)

There's a best kind..??


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In 2013 Leadson said leaving the EU would be a disaster for the UK......another Boris then.
Political opportunists of the worst kind.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/polit...t-fking-nightmare-says-britain-20160703110101

Usual warning, some swearing and possibly likely to offend some.  But then again sometimes the best satire is.

Especially liked the quote from the professor

He added: â€œOn behalf of the country, I just want to thank the Conservative Party for offering such a dazzling array of candidates.
â€œTwo half-baked Thatcher clones, an evil woodland troll, a Welsh Christian homophobe with an untrustworthy beard and the creepiest man in politics since Norman Tebbit.
â€œThe Conservative Party hates Britain. If you canâ€™t see that you shouldnâ€™t be allowed to use a knife and fork.â€


----------



## drdel (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Hope that politicians grow up and mature - think long-term and take a careful look at the EU's future. Recognise the vote and take steps not to fan the flames of anarchy.

2. Watered down fudge


----------

